# Help washing with Worx Hydroshot



## pagaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello,

I bought a week ago the worx hydroshot power washer cordless:
https://www.worx.com/40v-hydroshot-portable-power-cleaner-wg640.html

I bought this tool because I live in apartment, and I don't have the option wash the car with hose and no shade.

I tested this tool in bathroom, and its powerful and I think it will be great to wash the car with this tool.

beside this tool, I have:
- 3x Jerrycan 20L.
- wash mitt Maguire's
- uber drying towel + chemical guys mammoth drying towel + 3 meguiars 
water magnet drying towel 
- soap v7
- sonax brilliant shine detailer
- Gloria FM50
- Brush rims

Which method wash you recommend me with this setup?
it will helpful me if you explain the steps I should to do.

Thank you


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Was it defo the 40v one you got not the 20v?! 
Didn't think they did the 40v in the UK?!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

dchapman88 said:


> Was it defo the 40v one you got not the 20v?!
> Didn't think they did the 40v in the UK?!


Maybe the OP is not in the UK?


----------



## pagaz (Apr 30, 2013)

dchapman88 said:


> Was it defo the 40v one you got not the 20v?!
> Didn't think they did the 40v in the UK?!


My mistake, I have the 20V hydroshot with 20v 5a battery


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

pagaz said:


> My mistake, I have the 20V hydroshot with 20v 5a battery


Cool, I'm now looking to get this machine as I've just moved and have no access to outside power or hose 
Look forward to hearing your feedback on a car wash with it.




fatdazza said:


> Maybe the OP is not in the UK?


Was just taking a guess.....


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I have one of these and they are great for a basic rinse. However, be aware it will empty the 20litres quicker than you think if using at full power.

I use mine now for getting rid of dust and dirt before using ONR.


----------



## pagaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Scotty B said:


> I have one of these and they are great for a basic rinse. However, be aware it will empty the 20litres quicker than you think if using at full power.
> 
> I use mine now for getting rid of dust and dirt before using ONR.


This is your method?

So it will be like this? :
1. Rinse first with hydroshot and clean water
2. washing the panel with onr
3. drying\ drying with quick wax


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I have been using the Hydroshot for a year.
I would add a 2 litre pump sprayer and fill it with a pre wash of your choice.

Spray the pre wash over the car and wheels.
Then Hydroshot to pressure rinse this off.
This will remove over 90% of the dirt off.

Then a 2 BM wash with the shampoo of your choice along with cleaning your rims with shampoo and a separate mitt/cloth.

Then a final rinse with the Hydroshot.

Spray your BSD onto the rinsed car as a drying aid and proceed to dry with your towel :thumb:

The battery will easily cope with this , but charge it after use as it will not last another such wash process!


----------



## pagaz (Apr 30, 2013)

I think to use the foam canon that came with hydroshot for the pre-wash.
How much soap + water to mix in the bottle?

I have the problem is the water will be drying fast and leave marks, because the hot weather.
Also in 6:00 morning its getting weather warm.

what do you suggest I do?
Or maybe let the water drying, and than go with BSD + towel to remove the water marks?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Can't give any advice with the soap dispenser attachment as mine arrived broken.
As for the hot weather, the only safe thing to do is wash early morning or late evening.
Or park in the shade somewhere.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone know when the 40v twin battery model will be released in the UK?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

get one of there bigger batteries and

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WORX-WA4...a=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Has anyone used the brushless version?


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just ordered, so will update when I have used it


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Got to have a play today with the Hydroshot 630. 
I have gone from doing city miles to country lane miles. So my normal routine of ONR needed some tweaks, and the Hydroshot does exactly what I need it to do. I rinsed off the grime, then foamed (need to play around with the ratios to get a better foam), then rinsed again all from one 25ltr drum of warm water. I could then continue with my normal ONR wash.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/XUJrpx4ZHeFG7ZMM7
https://photos.app.goo.gl/WKpRqMSsPnMHhzXN6
The battery had only used one bar from 3 so that is impressive. The neighbour also came out to have a play so I should get a commission from WORX on sales


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Now put your Hydroshot hose into your ONR bucket to pre soak the car in ONR and save even more time. 

It’s an awesome tool that’s quick to use and put away.

I get 20L of water/ONR through the Worx on the std 2Ah battery. The small battery keeps the weight down.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Good to hear.


----------

